# Fishing Guide License



## Nuttin Better (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if you need a US Coast Guard Six Pack license to be a legal fishing guide in Georgia? It is my understanding that any body of water that is controled by the US Corps of Engineers also falls under the jurisdiction of the US Coast Guard whether they have a presence on that body of water or not. I also understand that the Coast Guard requires you to have a Six Pack license to carry up to 6 people on your boat for hire. Just wondering if anyone knows for sure?


----------



## wncslim (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes you have to have a Coast Guard approved Captain's License to take anyone for hire on a boat. That includes scenic tours, fishing, shuttles, anything,.... and you are limited to six passengers and an uninspected vehicle.This requires a Coast Guard approved school with a passing grade and then a Coast Guard test administered by them. You also have to pass a physical, belong to a drug consortium that can test you at a minute's notice, you have to hold a port of entry card which requires a background check, have an up -to-date red cross adult cpr-first aid and aed card. Then you can start to think about fishing license, guide license, access permits to go onto park land, oh yeah, there's the insurance on your boat, liability for passengers, and tow vehicle and trailer. Then all you have to do is have the boat fill it up with gas, fill it with rods and tackle, buy bait, drinks and snacks and you are ready to go. I have only been doing it now for two years but absolutely love it and feel blessed to be able to share the thrill of fishing, oh yeaah, you also have to be able to catch a fish every now and then. Later, Capt. James


----------



## Nuttin Better (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I got the boat, gas , rods, drinks and snacks, insurance and the know how. Already been cleared by the Department of Homeland security and have all the first aid and CPR stuff covered. Working on the Coast Guard test now. I called Georgia DNR and they said all I needed was a valid fishing license. Didnt think that was exactly right. Maybe that is all I need to satisfy Georgia Law but Federal Laws apply also. Thanks


----------



## Robert Eidson (Aug 22, 2011)

Nuttin Better said:


> Well I got the boat, gas , rods, drinks and snacks, insurance and the know how. Already been cleared by the Department of Homeland security and have all the first aid and CPR stuff covered. Working on the Coast Guard test now. I called Georgia DNR and they said all I needed was a valid fishing license. Didnt think that was exactly right. Maybe that is all I need to satisfy Georgia Law but Federal Laws apply also. Thanks



What body of water are you planning on guiding ???? The reason I am asking is if it is a " Lake " here in Ga then you are "not" require to have a six pack license..  But navigable waters " Lakes " with locks like in the Carolina's and Tenn do require a " Guide Licence " very easy to get and don't require going to Sea School. 

The most important thing to have is " Guide Insurance "  regular boat insurance isn't worth the paper it is written on if your boat is for hire....  Most of us that do this for a fulltime living here in Ga uses http://www.oldunited.com/ .  If you have anymore question's feel free to shoot me a PM.....BTW, Welcome to the board........


----------



## Son (Aug 22, 2011)

I entertained the idea 26 years ago, but after finding out about all the regulations etc I decided to stay with general contracting. Good thing, the sun wasn't friendly with my skin as it has turned out. Good luck.


----------



## Jblcope (Aug 22, 2011)

The only thing you "need" is a fishing license.  I wouldn't launch my boat w/o guide insurance.  I carry 1 million in liability.  Doesn't cost that much.  If you are guiding on Ga Power Lakes you don't need a 5 pack license.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 22, 2011)

You starting a bream fishing guide service or a catfishing guide service on Oconee


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 22, 2011)

Robert Eidson said:


> What body of water are you planning on guiding ???? The reason I am asking is if it is a " Lake " here in Ga then you are "not" require to have a six pack license..  But navigable waters " Lakes " with locks like in the Carolina's and Tenn do require a " Guide Licence " very easy to get and don't require going to Sea School.
> 
> The most important thing to have is " Guide Insurance "  regular boat insurance isn't worth the paper it is written on if your boat is for hire....  Most of us that do this for a fulltime living here in Ga uses http://www.oldunited.com/ .  If you have anymore question's feel free to shoot me a PM.....BTW, Welcome to the board........





Jblcope said:


> The only thing you "need" is a fishing license.  I wouldn't launch my boat w/o guide insurance.  I carry 1 million in liability.  Doesn't cost that much.  If you are guiding on Ga Power Lakes you don't need a 5 pack license.



Call the Coast Guard and ask them what you need.  They will tell you you need a Six Pack.  As a practical matter they don't patrol the fresh water lakes, and so it's not that big a deal.

Only reason to get one on a fresh water Georgia lake is so you can insist people call you "Cap'n"


----------



## wncslim (Aug 22, 2011)

The Coast Guard came to Fontana [NC] and insisted the guys at the marina that were taking people into the park have a lic. I think they came here and gave a short version of sea school and granted a "lake specific" license. My son is in Savannah, so we both took ours there...seven days, dont know details about the short course, but they may offer one. good luck


----------



## JarheadDad (Aug 22, 2011)

When I retired from the USMM I "traded in" my Unlimited Oceans Master for a little 100ton Near Coastal. I thought I could do the 30 days a year requirement to keep it active but that didn't happen. 15 years of Sea School right down the ol' head! I spoke with the Coast Guard last month to see if I was eligible to sit for a license with only freshwater hours logged and they said I could sit for the 26ton. I was kicking around the idea of moving to the coast and maybe doing some guiding. Like the GA coast needs another senile old guy running around the water but it was a thought. Occasionally I have one. If you run navigable rivers that exit at the Atlantic or Gulf or navigable lakes controlled by locks you need a skipper's ticket. I had not heard you needed one for landlocked lakes. New one on me.


----------



## Swamp Angel (Aug 23, 2011)

Where would a person start looking in order to find and assimilate all the requirements and prerequisites to guide? (And. . . since the "Chattahoochee" ceases it's flow at Lake Seminole and it is the "Appalachicola" River that flows into the Gulf, is the 'Hooch considered to be a navigable river that empties into the Gulf?)


----------



## Nuttin Better (Aug 23, 2011)

Well this looks like it has opened up an interesting topic. Looks to me like the best route to go would be to get the Six Pack License then that way I will not be restricted as to what lakes I decide to fish on.  Anyone else got a suggestion or option wade on in. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Aug 23, 2011)

Nuttin Better said:


> Well this looks like it has opened up an interesting topic. Looks to me like the best route to go would be to get the Six Pack License then that way I will not be restricted as to what lakes I decide to fish on.  Anyone else got a suggestion or option wade on in. Thanks for all the info.



Nothing wrong will over kill my friend " God Knows I Have ". I would also look into incorporating as well.... It is a very safe move to protect your personal access. I did it a few years ago and just the peace of mine that comes with it was well worth the $1500. I also have $500,000 of personal injury insurance on everyone that gets on my boat.....

I have done all of this for the future. Five years from now I am planning on selling my business here on Allatoona and moving to the coast of Fla. I don't want to retire, but would like to fish less when we do move. And having all of my credentials in place now will make it easier when we do decided to move... Good luck with your guide service. And I hope it all works out for you.  The first 5 years are the hardest. Breaking even is about the best you can hope for in this economy.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Aug 23, 2011)

wncslim said:


> The Coast Guard came to Fontana [NC] and insisted the guys at the marina that were taking people into the park have a lic. I think they came here and gave a short version of sea school and granted a "lake specific" license. My son is in Savannah, so we both took ours there...seven days, dont know details about the short course, but they may offer one. good luck



The short course is the same as the six pack it just doesn't include the navigating portion... It is really a waste of money if your guiding a body of water that doesn't have locks..... Your money would be better spent on a six pack, then you can at the least guide in " Salt " while on vacation...


----------



## chad smith (Aug 23, 2011)

On the Ga power land locked lakes like Oconee and Sinclair you only need a commercial fishing license, a regular fishing license, and Guide insurance!I had to call the Ga DNA head quarters in Atlanta Ga to find that out! Something I found out when I started guiding is you will never satisfy all your customers no matter how many fish you catch or how big a fish you catch!just brush it off and keep on going! I wouldn't trade my guiding for ol mr. Whiskers for the world!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 23, 2011)

chad smith said:


> On the Ga power land locked lakes like Oconee and Sinclair you only need a commercial fishing license, a regular fishing license, and Guide insurance!I had to call the Ga DNA head quarters in Atlanta Ga to find that out! Something I found out when I started guiding is you will never satisfy all your customers no matter how many fish you catch or how big a fish you catch!just brush it off and keep on going! I wouldn't trade my guiding for ol mr. Whiskers for the world!


Nuttin Better has probably guided more folks for free than the times you've fished during your life time


----------



## Nuttin Better (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont mine taking a friend fishing when I get the chance. Thought I might try and start to get paid for it.


----------



## ranger370 (Aug 23, 2011)

What about a Georgia Business License or a DBA? Are these required for a guide service in Georgia?


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 24, 2011)

ranger370 said:


> What about a Georgia Business License or a DBA? Are these required for a guide service in Georgia?




Only for the guides that are doing it legally.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 24, 2011)

Coast guard is on Carters from time to time.  White center console with COAST GUARD down the side.


----------



## ChatRanger (Aug 31, 2011)

Navigable waterways, you need a captains license. Non-Navigable waterways, you don't. Your clients need fishing licenses. DNR was right. The Chattahoochee River within the National Recreation Area, requires a "Commercial Use Agreement" for conducting your business in the park. Good luck with the Coast Guard around north Georgia. It took me forever to find answers with them.


----------



## JnT (Sep 7, 2011)

I got my 100 ton through this school 12 years ago and highly recommend it if you have some vacation time you can use in Louisiana.  http://www.coastguardtraining.com/marine-Tuition.htm
Start documenting all the the days you spend on the water even if its on someone elses boat,jet ski, guided trip etc. Let me see if I can find the form.


----------



## JnT (Sep 7, 2011)

Small vessel sea service form. http://www.uscg.mil/forms/cg/CG_719S.pdf
Anyone serious message me and I'll help the best I can. I was a young guy with almost no boat experience so to fulfill my dream I attended Chapman School of Seamanship. Got recruited out of school and worked on crew,and supply boats about 12  years. My dream was to get the license and run my own charter boat on the gulf coast. Moratoriums on permits and limits on bottom fish changed so I stayed in the oil field. I'm off the boats now but still keep the license current.


----------

